# looking for good food



## linda90 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi, 
I came to Dubai last week, I'm new to all this here and looking for good shopping center here in Dubai, any body can help please,


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

hey, there is alot 

but it depends on where do u live, 
u can always visit emirates mall, it is the best here

take care


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Plenty of supermarkets around. Waitrose in Dubai Mall and Dubai Marina Mall are probably the high end, then there's Carrefour at Mall of Emirates and Deira City Centre, Geant at Ibn Battuta, Spinneys, Lulu's and Co-op.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

shopping center for groceries or clothes n stuff?! its a shop-o-rama here in Dubai


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> shopping center for groceries or clothes n stuff?! its a shop-o-rama here in Dubai


The best are Spinneys and Waitrose followed by Carrefour (mall of the Emirates is better than the one in Deira) and Lulu hypermarket in Al BArsha is good for a lot of things too. 
Just shop around and see where you feel comfortable!!


----------



## londonguyzee (Mar 3, 2009)

is lulu more expensive then carrefour?


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

londonguyzee said:


> is lulu more expensive then carrefour?


Tbh they are both about the same...

You will find one thing cheaper in Lulu than Carrefour and another item cheaper in Carrefour than Lulu etc...

I stand to be corrected though as I don't really do any shopping being a single male in Dubai


----------



## londonguyzee (Mar 3, 2009)

*hiya*



judicious said:


> Tbh they are both about the same...
> 
> You will find one thing cheaper in Lulu than Carrefour and another item cheaper in Carrefour than Lulu etc...
> 
> I stand to be corrected though as I don't really do any shopping being a single male in Dubai


thanks i thought that was the case just wanted someone to confirm it


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

londonguyzee said:


> thanks i thought that was the case just wanted someone to confirm it


You're welcome mate....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

londonguyzee said:


> is lulu more expensive then carrefour?


The only real difference that appears to me is that Lulu has more stuff (items as well as brands) from the Sub-continent while Carrefour (at least the one in MoE) has more stuff to the liking of westerners


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Wafi Gourmet do some great stuff to, as does the organic foods store and cafe in satwa and szr/greens....


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you are after more recognisable British brands, try Park n Shop on Al Wasl Road (great butchery section too)


----------

